# Books



## Stephen (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey all. I was up at Bean's last night to swap a tent. (I asked my fam for a lightweight 2-man tent for backpacking. They got me a #4 tent from LL Bean. "A 4-man tent MUST be better than a 2-man" Appreciate their heart, that's for sure.)

Anyhow, I was perusing through the books up there, and a lot of them intrigued me. But I was determined to stay on target and just get the tent this trip. Almost did it. I came across a rollaway stool that I liked so I picked that up too.

So anyways, I'd like to know your book recommendations. There are two categories I'm primarily interested in:

Historical/Entertaining: Accounts of adventures in the wilderness
Technical/informative: Details for hiking/packpacking, emphasis on northeast.

What are your favs? Got any that you really like other than the 2 categories I mentioned? Let us know!

-T


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2004)

the8re said:
			
		

> Historical/Entertaining: Accounts of adventures in the wilderness


This is a must-read in this category:

*Not Without Peril: 150 Years of Misadventure on the Presidential Range of New Hampshire by Nicholas Howe*


----------



## cantdog (Feb 3, 2004)

NOT WITHOUT PERIL was a great book.  I got it for Christmas and recently finished it.  That lead me to go to the library and check out JOE DODGE: ONE NEW HAMPSHIRE INSTITUTION, which was great.

TALL TREES, TOUGH MEN, by Robert E Pike is a great history of the lumber industry in New England.  He also wrote SPIKED BOOTS, tales of the north country.  It is a collection of true short stories.  HOLY OLD MACKINAW, by Holbrook, is another great lumber industry history book that picks up where Pike's book leaves off.  The lumber industry moved to the midwest when all the great white pines were harvested in the northeast.  Then, they moved on to the pacific northwest when that supply was depleted.

WE TOOK TO THE WOODS, by Louise Dickinson Rich, is my personal favorite book.  She wrote several others following this 1942 bestseller about her life on the Rapid River during the depression and the war.

Though a controversial book, I did enjoy Bryson's A WALK IN THE WOODS.

Enough for now, got to get back to work.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 3, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Not Without Peril: 150 Years of Misadventure on the Presidential Range of New Hampshire by Nicholas Howe*



I find it ironic that the Dover Public Library has this book, yet the UNH library does not.

I'll certainly get a hold of this one. I saw it at Bean's and considered it. Now I know I need to get my hands on it, since it's twice-recommended!

By the way cantdog, welcome to the forums!

-T


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 3, 2004)

Not about the Northeast, but an interesting (and scary) read is Jon Krakauer's classic "Into Thin Air", which recounts the 1996 Everest expeditions and all the trouble and death they ran into above 20,000 feet.  Krakauer is an excellent storyteller, and a world-class climber as well.  A very humbling read, full of technical details and tragic heroism...... 8)


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm a big Joe Simpson fan, I like his first four & I need to find his latest that John Loomis has read.  Into the Void is suppossed to be released soon as a movie.  It's a classic & a Broadman tasker award winner.  Into Thin AIr & The Climb by Anatoli B. are good compliments to each other regarding Everst 1996.  My 2nd favorite of Simpson's books is "Dark Shadows Falling"
Jon Waterman's (not Guy's sone but he did climb some with Guy) In the Shadow of Denali (may be off slightly with the title) is a good read too.


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 3, 2004)

A Walk in the Woods by Bill Bryson.   Many times I laughed my rear off and I have a well worn paperback copy of it in my truck that I've reread on long trips.
The Nicolas Howe book  Not without Peril is worthwhile and very informative.
Forest and Crag by Guy Waterman is one of the best historical hiking books around.  
Mike Dickermans two books Along the Beaten Path and Why I'll never Hike the Appalachian Trail are also good books that focus on the White Mountains and the goings-on around them.


----------



## Max (Feb 3, 2004)

I just finished a good book, "Into The Wild", also by Jon Krakauer.  It's about a young man who went off into Alaska to "find himself" and distance himself from society at the same time.  Several months later, moose hunters found his decomposed remains.  It's a good read into the head of this young man, and Krakauer parallels some of the guys personality with his own and that of Guy Waterman's son who disappeared while climbing in the Denali range.  Higly recommended.

Max


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 3, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> A Walk in the Woods by Bill Bryson.



Oh, man - I can't believe I forgot this book.  Good recommendation for anyone who is even remotely interested in the outdoors.  "A Walk in the Woods" is hilarious and a very fast read (only about 200 pages).  You will be bummed out when it's over so quickly.......Bryson is just great.  He has also written a number of other books that are supposed to be excellent as well......


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 3, 2004)

As a belated birthday present, a friend got me _Mountaineering: The Freedom of the Hills (7th ed)_. This is an incredible reference book ... it has everything from mountain weather to waterfall ice climbing, and is a wonderful read, whether to use as a reference or to simply go through for fun.


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Give Me the Hills*

A couple of years ago, while brousing in _The Mountain Wanderer_, I fond a used copy of Miraim Underhill's wonderful book _Give Me the Hills_. I am a hiker, and she was an outstanding climber, but I loved it. You will want the US edition, which has an added chapter on the New Hampshire 4,000 Footers in winter.

For general history of our area there is simply nothing to compare with _Forest and Crag_ by Guy and Laura Waterman. A masterpeice, recently reissued at (surprise!) a slightly lower price. The book is almost 900 pages long, my main complaint is that it is much too short!


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Feb 4, 2004)

_Seven Summits_
Be prepared to read it straight through...compelling...very interesting. 

Max---

_Into the Wild_
Excellent read. A few years back, my wife and I actually hiked the same area that the bus was located. Pretty surreal. Loved his alter ego..."Alexander Supertramp." . At points in the book I think he is this young adventerous kid with a bit of wanderlust...in other parts...a complete fool.

Of course I like to still think of myself that way sometimes.


----------



## Max (Feb 4, 2004)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> At points in the book I think he is this young adventerous kid with a bit of wanderlust...in other parts...a complete fool.



Yes, it's truly amazing...from reading some of his journal entries, he hardly sounds like a college graduate, but more like a 13 year old who stumbles upon a raging river for the first time!  Either that or he was on acid...?   :roll:


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 4, 2004)

Agree with Freedom of the Hills (often referred to just as FOTH) And Forest & Crag.  (I have Bryon's Book & just couldn't get into it)

I did like Beck Weathers & Jim Wickwire's too.  Seems lot's of Wickwire's climbing buddies did not get back alive.  Then again he climbs Rainier like you & I hike in the Presidentials.  if your spouse does not hike or your parents wonder why you go, I'm not sure I'd let them read Beck's book.  (IMO seems the more he got into traveling all over the world, the farther he got from his family)


----------



## pedxing (Feb 4, 2004)

I notice that Into the Void is starting at Movie Theaters on Friday the 6th.  In the Boston area, it will be at the Landmark Theaters in Cambridge (Kendall Square theater) and in Waltham (I forget the name).


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 4, 2004)

*Forest & Crag*

Hey y'all - 

Just picked up a copy of Forest & Crag from Amazon - see Greg's new links and book info on the right-hand side of the main Hiking Forum page here on AZ.  If anyone does not have a copy of the AMC White Mt. Guide, I urge you to buy one.  Even if you aren't a hiker now, this will give you many reasons to go take a walk in the woods sometime soon.....

Thanks Greg - 

CM


----------



## Wild Peaks (Feb 4, 2004)

Four Against Everest
The way Everest used to be climbed.  I read it back in the mid 80"s.  If I recall, 2 were from MA.  The trip just to get to the mountain was a challenge in itself.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2004)

Is anyone up for writing a review for the recommended books here? Nothing too extensive, maybe 300 words or so. I'll then use it to put together a directory of recommended reading. Any takers?


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 5, 2004)

Greg - 

I can write up something on the White Mt. Guide if you want.  I have read the 26th edition from cover to cover about 10 times.  If you want a review of the 27th edition, you may have to give me a couple weeks......and Forest & Crag is 900 pages, so that could be a little longer still......

CM


----------

